# Trying to concieve naturally with very low AMH



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello ladies,

I'm just after a bit of advice really, i am 36 and my husband is 41 and we have been ttc for about 6 months, Ive had lots of tests and all been normal and I'm ovulating , the only test that seems to be the problem is my AMH which is very low for my age. We are not entitled to IVF on the Nhs due to my husband having 2 children from previous marriage, and we cant afford IVF just at the minute so we are trying naturally. I have regular cycles every 26 days and I'm very healthy i take lots of vitamins and regular exercise we both do. And i also have a fertility massage once a month just before ovulation. But so frustrating as its still not happening. We have now bought the Clear blue digital ovulation sticks which seem to be good but only time will tell. 
Have any other ladies on here conceived naturally with very low AMH.
Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Lisa
I'm also ttc with very low amh, the tests classed mine as undetectable at 1.17, what was yours? I also have regular 25 day cycles and all my other hormone levels were classed as 'good'. V confusing! Have you had a scan of your ovaries? My antral follicle count was also low and in line with the amh results. I only found out these results in march after 1 miscarriage and 2 chemical pregnancies. But my perfect baby boy was born less than 2 yrs ago so my amh must have been pretty low then I think. Sorry to hear of your difficulties. It's a long hard road isn't it :-/
Chloe x


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello Chole,

it really is so frustrating, my AMH was 2, i had a anti follicle scan on my ovaries and i had 5 in the left and 4 in the right, i had this done at the ivf clinic but couldnt afford to go through with ivf as my husband just lost his job.

Think we really do need a miracle  xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Keep at it (if you'll pardon the expression) for a while longer. I never had any proper investigations but my problem was with ovulation. I took ages to get pregnant and then miscarried, only to stop ovulating for 7 or 8 months after that. I was doing opk and when ovulation returned (or at least the LH surge) it was all over the place and not at all when you might expect in a cycle.  After that it took 12 months to get pregnant again.

I did Clearblue Digi ov tests but it got expensive so I also did internet cheapie tests (One-Step from Amazon) and only did a Clearblue smiley to confirm a positive as it is not always 100% clear on the cheap tests (although you do get used to them pretty quickly and they are accurate)

Good luck xxx

ps...I'm 36 in june


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hello LittleL77,

thank you for your advice  , we will keep trying , i did think there was a problem with me ovulating as i was using the cheap ovulation sticks for a few months but never picked up LH surge so i had my bloods done and they confirmed i was ovulating, thats why i bought the clear blue digital ones and this month it picked it up on day 13 of my cycle so now I'm in the 2 week wait.

I have all the normal PMS symptoms apart from a rash on my stomach from which the nurse doesn't know what it is. But will keep thinking positive.
xxx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

Oooh good luck with the 2ww    

I ended up testing 2 (sometimes 3) times/day to begin with as I didn't pick up a surge either hence why I changed to cheapies. I seemed to pick it up mid/late afternoon rather than morning (which was a pain as I like to drink loads of water during day and had to cut right down so urine was not too dilute!!) I did the two types of OPK together for a month to compare. I'm a proper bathroom scientist  

At one point in our TTC journey, foreplay WAS doing an OPK   Keeping everything crossed for a natural BFP for you xx


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

thank you . This site is a god send i thought i was going insane, nobody to speak to as all my friends are pregnant naturally and nobody understands.

Thank you for listening ladies.
xxx


----------



## Romeo123 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Lisa

Try looking at this link:

http://blog.drmalpani.com/2011/04/i-have-low-amh-level-what-should-do-i.html

Good luck, I know how you feel I'm in exactly the same boat.

Xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------

